# Where can I find betta cups?



## Citrusy (Aug 2, 2011)

I want to start breeding and I need to find a good price on a bunch of cups I can put the baby Bettas in. Where can I find them? I've searched petsmart, aquabid, ebay and amazon. I couldn't find as many as I was looking for in a lot. Most only sell a 24 pack with a view case. If I'm going to breed hopefully there will be more than 24 babies.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

unless you are really lucky (no offence) most breeders dont end up with that many males (females are more tolerable to groups), fry at the end... If so the most i have seen on this thread from reasent spawns have been 20 fry and not all are male... in some cases the males can even be together with the females and males form the same spawn... i think 24 is a good number to have for cups... if not you can always go to petsmart to see if they can donate some.... best of luck with your spawn and keep us posted..^.^


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It might be just me, but cups are way too small for any betta. I suggest getting Mason jars. You can expect up to 100 babies for first time breeding.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a breeder, but I hope to be one day. My mentor for it advised that I get plastic storage tubs from a dollar shop instead and just divide them, since most cups and jars simply don't provide enough room for healthy development. They have the advantage of being stackable (or useable) when you aren't breeding, and they are pretty sturdy.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

That is a good idea Bombalurina.. !!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Deli cups would work great too. They are cheap, come in many size, and have tight fitting lids that you could poke holes in or get them with holes already in them. I have tons of them from breeding flightless fruitflies when I had PDF's.

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/food-nutr...lturing-supplies/cups-lids-and-excelsior.html


----------

